# [not solved but managed] Problem z instalacją pakietu R

## rosomak

Hello,

Instalacja gentoo od zera. Płytka CD, stage3, postępowanie książkowe, wszystko według aktualnego (angielskojęzycznego na dzień instalacji) manuala. Potem update, na wszelki wypadek emerge -e system/world, doinstalowane X, mc, ntfs3g, potem instaluję KDE poprzez emerge kde-meta. Ściąga mi między innymi pakiet R. Na nim wszystko się kładzie i zaczynają się schody:

 *Quote:*   

>  *** caught segfault ***
> 
> address 0x75726c75, cause 'memory not mapped'
> 
> Traceback:
> ...

 

ebuild:

 *Quote:*   

> Portage 2.1.10.62 (default/linux/x86/10.0/desktop/kde, gcc-4.5.3, glibc-2.15-r1, 3.2.12-gentoo i686)
> 
> =================================================================
> 
>                          System Settings
> ...

 

Tutaj jest wersja z ~x86, ale dla x86 miałem to samo (próbowałem kilku instalacji, z różnymi ustawieniami w make.conf):

 *Quote:*   

> *** caught segfault ***
> 
> address 0x6f78206c, cause 'memory not mapped'
> 
> Traceback:
> ...

 

Co ciekawe - w poprzednim życiu (=kiedy miałem poprzednio gentoo, na tym samym laptopie) doinstalowywałem sobie R (chciałem go przetestować), wszystko grało. Co więcej - ja mogę R zainstalować teraz "ręcznie" (z katalogu w którym jest, configure/make/make install), zero problemu, pakiet jest i działa.

Nie mogę tylko go zainstalować poprzez emerge R.

Czuję że robię jakiś głupi błąd, że nie widzę czegoś oczywistego ... Co mi umyka ?Last edited by rosomak on Tue Jun 05, 2012 10:18 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## rosomak

Przyczyna problemów z postu wyżej - nadal nie wiem. Z samym problemem uporałem się klasycznie po inżyniersku, czyli przez jego obejście.   :Very Happy: 

Po kolei:

Miałem w marcu taki oto mały problem. Z takich i innych różnorakich powodów pojechałem z instalacją od zera. Nowa wypalona płytka, aktualny manual (angielski, podkreślam, polski przy X-ach jest z 2009, miałem tam kilka potknięć i zdecydowałem się korzystać z najnowszego - czyli oryginału), stare konfigi.

Moja kolejność działania:

1. instalacja od zera w/g manuala (początkowo z zachowaniem starego make.conf)

2. doinstalowanie gentoolkit

Potem:

3. emerge -ev system/world

4. update (emerge --deep --update --newuse)

Na starym make.conf system się wykładał. To znaczy: przepisałem make.conf -> wyłożył się w punkcie 1, konkretnie podczas pobierania syslog-ng. (Zwracam uwagę że z dokładnie tym samym plikiem make.conf Gentoo chodziło mi poprzednio co najmniej kilkanaście miesięcy). Kombinowałem, ograniczałem liczbę flag USE, w końcu przepisałem make.conf od nowa przeglądając jeszcze raz flagi. 

Sporo się zmieniło przez te kilka lat od czasu kiedy ostatnio instalowałem system od zera  :Smile: 

W końcu zmieniłem również ~x86 na x86.

W pewnym momencie wszystko zaczęło grać. Wyłożyłem się znowu na instalacji kde-meta - o czym jest we wpisie wyżej. Szukałem rozwiązania - nie wiedziałem o co chodzi.

W końcu zainstalowałem jeszcze raz system, od nowa, tym razem tylko z flagami USE wspomnianymi w manualu. Rygorystycznie przestrzegając zasady - podczas doinstalowywania pakietów dodawałem flagę tylko wtedy jeżeli była zgłaszana taka potrzeba.

Flagi USE z make.conf z poprzedniego życia (podaję tylko je, bo pozostałe zmiany wynikały albo z unowocześnienia się Gentoo, np. INPUTDEVICES, albo z moich sprawdzianów - ACCEPTED_KEYWORDS) 

Wersja wykładająca się podczas pobierania dużej ilości pakietów podczas wykonywania polecenia emerge syslog-ng

 *Quote:*   

> NOTUSE="-dso -dhcpcd -static -gnutls -threads"
> 
> SYSTEMFLAGS="ares cups corefonts dbus fam fts3 hal notify startup-notification truetype udev xulrunner"
> 
> GENERAL="bzip2 cdda consolekit declarative encode embedded expat extras fat gmp gudev hwdb idn java kerberos ldap minizip mysql mng nautilus ntfs"
> ...

 

Wersja z kłopotami z kde-meta

 *Quote:*   

> NOTUSE="-debug -ipv6" // również colord i dso pojawiało się w tej linii
> 
> AE="a52 aac acpi alsa apng branding cairo cdr consolekit cracklib dbus declarative dmx dts dvd dvdr emboss encode exif"
> 
> FN="fam firefox flac gif gpm gtk gudev hal jpeg kde kdepim kdrive lcms ldap libkms libnotify mad mikmod mng mp3 mp4 mpeg mysql nptl nptlonly"
> ...

 

Wersja aktualna

 *Quote:*   

> NOTUSE="-debug -dso"
> 
> AE="alsa branding cdr consolekit declarative dbus dvd embedded"
> 
> FN="kde kdepim gtk gnome minizip mysql"
> ...

 

Wniosek (absolutnie prywatny, bez roszczenia sobie pretensji do generalizowania): na czas instalacji warto zapomnieć o przyzwyczajeniach zebranych podczas pracy z systemem, schować dumę do kieszeni i potraktować siebie samego jak świeżynka   :Cool:   :Laughing: 

Pozdrawiam wszystkich

----------

## spinerr

*** caught segfault ***

>memory not mapped'

>Naruszenie ochrony pamięci 

Na 90% coś nie tak z pamięcią. Spróbuj zrobić memtesta, zmniejsz timingi pamięci w Biosie, albo popróbuj z wyjętymi kośćmi pamięci. Masz tam Windowsa? czy wyskakiwał czasem bez większego powodu BSOD z takimi właśnie napisami? Windows od razu pada gdy jest "protection fault", w linuksie można nie zauważyć  :Smile: 

----------

## rosomak

 *spinerr wrote:*   

> *** caught segfault ***
> 
> >memory not mapped'
> 
> >Naruszenie ochrony pamięci 
> ...

 

No właśnie ja podejrzewam że to nie to rozwiązanie. Na 90% z pamięcią wszystko ok. Win 7 (aktualnie, na swojej partycji) chodzi bezproblemowo, wrzucałem też Windowsowy Server 2008R2 i ósemkę (bawiłem się możliwościami stwarzanymi przez virtual hd), pamięć testowałem.

Robiłem najpierw lokalizację a potem emerge pakietów - i moje podejrzenia zaczęły iść w kierunku lokalizacji, google pisał o czymś podobnym przy problemach z pakietem R (choć w innym zupełnie kontekście). Choć - ten sam pakiet uruchomiony ręcznie, nie poprzez emerge instalował się bezproblemowo ...

Jak pisałem - pomogło kolejne radykalne ograniczenie flag.

----------

